# mp salt bars



## simplypuresoycandles (Dec 22, 2009)

is there a certain % salt that you use to make a salt mp bar?? or is it a preferrence?? also is there a certain type of salt that you should use that will work better than others?

Thanks!!


----------



## Candybee (Dec 23, 2009)

I haven't tried to make them myself. I've heard from other M&P soap makers that its tricky to make a salt bar that doesn't turn to mush. From the info I have gathered they say that Epsom salt is the worst to try and will definitely turn the soap to mush. Sometimes the 'mush' process can take up to 2-3 weeks but the inside of the soaps get slushy and the rest falls apart.

You could try a better grade of salt like sea salt, spa salt, or dead sea salts and give it a try. Good luck! Let us know if you have success!


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (Dec 23, 2009)

thank you, i will if i can get a good result! LOL


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jan 2, 2010)

If it turned out good, let us know (if you don't mind?) how the recipe was?
I've only heard of salt bars but never known that one could actually make them with MP soaps as well...


----------



## Deda (Jan 2, 2010)

I tried an MP salt bar several years ago.
I used regular salt, not epsom salt.
The bar was hard, but only until the water hit.  Once it was used the whole thing turned into a big blob of pink snot.


----------



## Harlow (Jan 2, 2010)

> a big blob of pink snot



Sounds delightful Deda (snicker).


----------



## Deda (Jan 2, 2010)

Watch it Harlow, we have our ways here on SMF!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

I found a m&P recipe for a salt bar on a different forum. I made 2 test batches with 2 different salts. 1st batch. I used:
1/2 pound soap (i used clear you can use white)
1 pound of salt (I used table salt)
1/2 pound of foaming bath butter (melted not whipped)
1 TBSP Shea Butter ( I used grape seed oil it's the only one i had)
 add E.O or F.O
 I cooled down the mixture before I added the salt. ( dipped my finger in it to see if it was warm to the touch. 
This  batch set up very very quick, spoon into mold.
2nd batch:
Changed the salt to dead sea salt
was easier to mix, put into silicone log mold, put it into the fridge to help cool down for about 10-15 mins. took it out of my silicone mold and cut the bars while it was still warm.
 they looked good last night.have not tried them yet, but excited to do so. 
hope this helps.


----------



## tbaby_8 (Mar 9, 2010)

Please let us know how they turned out.  I wouldn't mind trying this out.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2010)

tbaby_8 said:
			
		

> Please let us know how they turned out.  I wouldn't mind trying this out.



In my opinon, I preferred the (dead sea salt) one. The  FO smelled great in the shower. i found the the dead sea salt i had the coarse was a good exfolliant, but will probably try the dead sea salt in fine to compare the difference, next time. lather was not bad. The first one I made with the table salt i did not like the appearance had them in a silicon muffin pan. the FO smelled great in this one as well. Not to sure about the texture i guess it is a preference. 

The only concern i have is that I left one  it in the shower and over time my bar has slowly melted away due to the moisture in the shower (sitting on a draining rack) and the bar has little holes in the soap now ( the best way i can describe the look). which would be from the m&p. 
I just not sure if I should have added a preservative since it is hanging out with alot of moisture and water?

Other than that my testers have been happy with both of them.

thanks for asking 
hope this helps
and any input on the preservative would be helpful.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think adding a preservative would help. You cannot leave a bar of mp or even cp soap in a dish without holes or something to keep it from sitting in a puddle of water. I don't have many problems with the mp soap from wsp. And they last quite a while as well. Its possible with the addition of salt, made the bars evaporate quicker.


----------

